# ? about pepper mills



## DavidDobbs (Jul 11, 2012)

Got some bowl blanks that have drying checks.
What size do you turners like for turning mills? 
Thanks

Dave


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont turn mills just yet but have been buying lots of blanks in my effort to gear up for making them. Seems like 3 x 3 x 8 would be about the minimum. That would be the size needed for a 6" mini mill. 3 x 3 x 12 is about the standard. That allows for a 10" mill. Some guys like them a bit larger so the finished piece can actually be 3".


----------



## DKMD (Jul 11, 2012)

I tend toward thinner mills, so 2.5sq up to 3" is fine by me. The twelve inch lengths are great for shipping purposes, but shorter lengths can make shorter mills.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok thanks got a bunch if gum 6x6x6 blocks
that have had some movement . But now they are
Dry thought might cut them down an sell them.
An some sycamore that a bit bigger that has some real nice 
Ambrosia


----------

